

Wikileak's 1.4GB insurance.aes256 encrypted "doomsday files" - antimatter15
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/12/05/wikileaks-ready-release-massive-insurance-file-shut/

======
dfrgdfgd
part of the encryption key:
[http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21c7520&s=7](http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21c7520&s=7)

